# Script TMPFS...

## Hav0c

Salve, ho trovato sulla Gentoo-Wiki uno scriptino che attiva automaticamente tmpfs quando si lancia emerge (lo chiamano "temerge"). Ora, come faccio a poterlo lanciare da qualsiasi cartella (come il vero emerge) invece di dovermi spostare ogni volta nella cartella dove l'ho messo?

----------

## lucapost

da root:

```
mv temerge /usr/local/bin/
```

----------

## Hav0c

E' già in quella cartella... Può entrarci qualcosa il non aver riavviato?

----------

## IlGab

 *Hav0c wrote:*   

> E' già in quella cartella... Può entrarci qualcosa il non aver riavviato?

 

AAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa riavvio windows style   :Shocked: 

chmod +x /usr/local/bin/temergeLast edited by IlGab on Thu Nov 27, 2008 11:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hav0c

 *IlGab wrote:*   

>  *Hav0c wrote:*   E' già in quella cartella... Può entrarci qualcosa il non aver riavviato? 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa riavvito windows style  
> 
> chmod +x /usr/local/bin/temerge

 

Già fatto... Per la precisione ho usato:

chmod u+x

----------

## IlGab

 *Hav0c wrote:*   

>  *IlGab wrote:*    *Hav0c wrote:*   E' già in quella cartella... Può entrarci qualcosa il non aver riavviato? 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa riavvito windows style  
> 
> chmod +x /usr/local/bin/temerge 
> ...

 

```
echo $PATH
```

----------

## Hav0c

 *Quote:*   

> havoc@Hal9001 ~ $ echo $path
> 
> havoc@Hal9001 ~ $ su
> 
> Password: 
> ...

 

Mi sa che c'è qualcosa che non va XD[/quote]

----------

## IlGab

 *Hav0c wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   havoc@Hal9001 ~ $ echo $path
> 
> havoc@Hal9001 ~ $ su
> 
> Password: 
> ...

 

Sembra una chat  :Smile: 

$PATH in maiuscolo

----------

## Hav0c

Ops

 *Quote:*   

> havoc@Hal9001 ~ $ echo $PATH
> 
> /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/games/bin
> 
> havoc@Hal9001 ~ $ 
> ...

 

----------

## lucapost

posta il risultato di:

```
which temerge
```

----------

## IlGab

```
which temerge
```

----------

## Hav0c

 *Quote:*   

> havoc@Hal9001 ~ $ which temerge
> 
> which: no temerge in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/games/bin) 

 

Solo che temerge in realtà c'è...

 *Quote:*   

> havoc@Hal9001 ~ $ cd /usr/local/bin
> 
> havoc@Hal9001 /usr/local/bin $ ls
> 
> temerge
> ...

 

----------

## IlGab

 *Hav0c wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   havoc@Hal9001 ~ $ which temerge
> 
> which: no temerge in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/games/bin)  
> 
> Solo che temerge in realtà c'è...
> ...

 

```
ls -la
```

----------

## Hav0c

 *Quote:*   

> havoc@Hal9001 ~ $ cd /usr/local/bin
> 
> havoc@Hal9001 /usr/local/bin $ ls -la
> 
> totale 12
> ...

 

----------

## IlGab

Il file è eseguibile solo per root.

chmod +x temerge

----------

## Hav0c

Continua a non funzionare...

 *Quote:*   

> havoc@Hal9001 ~ $ su
> 
> Password: 
> 
> Hal9001 havoc # cd /usr/local/bin
> ...

 

----------

## Hav0c

Colpo di scena... temerge mi funziona come utente non root, solo che...

 *Quote:*   

> Hal9001 bin # temerge gamin
> 
> bash: temerge: command not found
> 
> Hal9001 bin # exit
> ...

 

----------

## djinnZ

è uno script bash per caso? hai mai provato a dare uno sguardo qui?

----------

## Hav0c

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> è uno script bash per caso? hai mai provato a dare uno sguardo qui?

 

lo script è questo:

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/bash
> 
> MEMSIZE=850M
> 
> mounted=false
> ...

 

(io ho impostato MEMSIZE=3000M avendo 4 gb di ram)

Il link al momento non mi si apre, fra qualche minuto riprovo

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> è uno script bash per caso? hai mai provato a dare uno sguardo qui?

 

abbiamo ancora problemi con sourceforge che non ci da output

meglio guardare qui:

http://www.gechi.it/node/15

----------

## lucapost

[quote="Hav0c"]

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> MEMSIZE=850M
> ...

 

non serve a nulla, se non sbaglio è scritto qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-469501-highlight-bashrcng.html

se hai più di 1Gb di ram, il mio consiglio è di aggiungere queste righe a /etc/fstab:

```
none    /var/tmp/      tmpfs    auto 0 0

none    /tmp/            tmpfs    auto 0 0  
```

quando devi compilare gcc, wxgtk, openoffice, ecc ricordati di smontare /var/tmp

----------

## IlGab

Non ti monta il disco perchè solo root può farlo e non un utente normale a meno che non usi sudo o robe simili.

Nella man page di mount non ho trovato opzioni relative al fatto che possa essere montato da utente.

Ad ogni modo non vedo perchè tu debba farlo da utente quando, a quanto mi risulta, devi essere root per installare pacchetti sul sistema  :Wink: 

edit: perchè montare 1GB in /tmp ??? viene usata in compilazione ? non mi risulta...

----------

## djinnZ

```
none    /var/tmp/      tmpfs    noauto,users 0 0
```

 in fstab  :Confused:  non mi risulta che tmpfs sia un'eccezione.

----------

## Hav0c

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Non ti monta il disco perchè solo root può farlo e non un utente normale a meno che non usi sudo o robe simili.
> 
> Nella man page di mount non ho trovato opzioni relative al fatto che possa essere montato da utente.
> 
> Ad ogni modo non vedo perchè tu debba farlo da utente quando, a quanto mi risulta, devi essere root per installare pacchetti sul sistema 
> ...

 

Il problema è che se provo a lanciare temerge (non facendo ./temerge, bensì scrivendo proprio "temerge") dice command not found

----------

## riverdragon

Domanda generale: ha qualche utilità montare e smontare ripetutamente /var/tmp/portage in RAM anziché tenerlo sempre montato?

----------

## djinnZ

Su hardened si ma diventi vecchio tra una compilazione e l'altra...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Hav0c

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Domanda generale: ha qualche utilità montare e smontare ripetutamente /var/tmp/portage in RAM anziché tenerlo sempre montato?

 

Il problema è che io sono un idiota e non avevo pensato a tenerlo sempre montato xD Adesso lo ho impostato in fstab e (tranne per openoffice) sembra funzionare   :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Per openoffice puoi pensare di usare una swap gigante (tipico esempio del perchè la regola imbecille della swap=~0.5*ram è assolutamente infondata), non è il massimo ma qualcosa la guadagni; Anche se potrebbe essere assai simpatico montare $S/OO4724202 (non ho voglia di andarmi a vedere il nome) in tmpfs in modo da avere l'unica veara area in scrittura velocizzata. (non chiedete di più, ci sto lavoricchiando a tempo perso)

----------

